# German Shepherd x Shih Tzu? Hilarious



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hahahah, I stumbled upon this picture and I come to wonder, how is this even possible and why would someone do that?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

you will be surprised if you do a search on what gsds can be mixed with. Came across an ad on Kijiji the other week about pups for sale..GSD/JRT...sad really.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Another reason why spay/nueter is so important.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I love it!!!
I think he looks awesome!!


----------

